# Monster Tarpon



## jimpopular

I was fishing the Galveston pier last night and A guy caught,(are you ready),A 91" tarpon.It was giant.They were going to have it weighed this morning.Possible state record.If it isn't ,I can only imagine the size of the record holder


----------



## rvj

Did you say caught on the galveston fishing pier? WOW!


----------



## hoogenda

That is pretty amazing. How did they get it up to the pier?


----------



## GSMAN

I just got a call from Troutman Mike and he said his buddy caught that tarpon. It has been certified as a state record. He said it weighed 210 lb and it was caught by Jeremy. Not sure of his last name.


----------



## Captain Dave

Now imagine the possiblites.....


----------



## Mitchw123456

hmm I'd like to see some pics of that monster


----------



## rvj

http://www.*********************/.ubb/icons/icon1.gif posteddocument.write(timestamp(new Date(2006,9,5,11,15,0), dfrm, tfrm, 0, 0, 0, 0)); 10-05-2006 11:15 AM10-05-2006 11:15 AM http://www.*********************/.ubb/profile.gif http://www.*********************/.ubb/homepage.gif http://www.*********************/.ubb/email.gif http://www.*********************/.ubb/edit_ubb6.gif http://www.*********************/.ubb/quote_ubb6.gif More details on the new pending Texas state record tqrpon:
Angler Jeremy Ebert of Deer Park, Texas hooked the huge silver king off the Galveston Fishing Pier last night (Wednesday, Oct. 4) at approximately 8:30 p.m. when it picked up a fresh dead menhaden that Ebert had caught in a cast net for use as redfish bait.
Says the 25-year-old angler, a former employee of Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston who now works for Lyondell-Citgo at Pasadena, "I went to the pier intending to catch and release bull redfish. Instead, I ended up with a 45-minute fight with a huge tarpon."
According to Ebert, the fish measures 91 inches long, and was brought atop the planks of the Galveston Fishing Pier with the assist of one of the pier's big landing nets.
He was, Ebert adds, using "either 40- or 50-pound-test mono; I don't recall. I don't want to promote any specific fishing tackle," he continues, "so all I can say about that is that I was using a custom-built rod."
TPWD Dickinson Marine Lab personnel have already shot photos of Ebert with his catch. We will post one of the images as soon as it is received.

----


----------



## luvflounder

way to go Jeremy!!


----------



## ol billy

Wow. I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## CT750

I saw the fish being weighed at Boyd's in TC this morning and it is a monster. The girth was 47" last night, 46" this morning, so it lost some weight. The certified scale said 210lbs and 7ounces, which puts it ahead of the previous record. To catch a tarpon off of a pier is difficult enough, but to catch a new state record, is incredible. Congratulations Jeremy on the "Fish of a Lifetime"........................I wonder if the pier will be crowded this weekend! LOL


----------



## Tight Knot

Amazing to be able to put it on the planks......Congratulations!!!
Tight Knot


----------



## saltaholic

absolutely incredible! that pier has yielded some very strange cathches in its years


----------



## hoogenda

dumb question here - did he have a tarpon tag? If not, can he still retain the fish and is it covered by the normal license? I thought you had to have a tarpon tag to keep one of those. 

Thanks for any help.
Brian


----------



## fisher__man

not as of september 1st. now you can keep one a day over 80 inches.


----------



## rvj

According to TPWD Dickinson Marine Lab-based Outreach Specialist
Bobby Miller, Ebert is donating his trophy catch to the department so that it may be mounted and placed on exhibit for future public viewing.

Can you imagine how crowded that T-head will be today....


----------



## LanceR

*Photos*

Here is a photo of Jeremy Ebert's tarpon. Record application is pending but certified weight was 210.7 lbs (210 lbs - 11 oz), length 91 inches, girth 46 inches.


----------



## troutmanmike

*Tarpon*

Wow!!! Good Going Jeremy!!!!


----------



## sofa king

WOW greenie for him


----------



## SSMike

holy [email protected]... that is large.


----------



## Mrschasintail

All I can say is [email protected]@@@mn!!! Congrats to you Jeremy!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I'd love to see the net they brought him onto the deck with. That is one big minnow!


----------



## SenorSheephead

holy $h*t thats unbelievable....kudos to bringing it up on the pier


----------



## bioman

yep it is going to be on display at the tpwd expo this weekend in austin. its in the freezer as we type, will be taking it upthere myself in the morning..and yes that thing was huge


----------



## bluegill addict

Anybody know what he caught it on?


----------



## rvj

fresh dead menhaden that Ebert had caught in a cast net for use as redfish bait


----------



## kenny

WOW what a fish! That's an amazing catch for anyone but especially from a pier. Congratulations to Jeremy on his state record fish.


----------



## lukes_a_hazzard

hell ya now thats a catch!!!!!!!! my buddy from work went with him to wiegh it in this morning............good going


----------



## Sace

Awesome...


----------



## Bubbaette

Wow, Wow, Wow. Fish of a lifetime. 

How do you ever go fishing again. How could you top that.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

way to go jeremy. you have finally done it. lord knows how long you have been chasing them, and it was caught redfishin. go figure.
randall


----------



## thundertrout

now thats what i call hittin a grandslam,geeeezy! jay


----------



## 300X

i worked with him at ftu....sweet....ill have to call him up


----------



## drifterpro

I posted on TTMB but will do it here as well. I grew up with Jeremy and went to high school together. We fish several times a year together. This guy is a d%mn good fisherman. He is very persistant and loves to fish the pier. He and his brother Jacob are at that pier this time of year several times a week. As mentioned before he was not intending to catch tarpon at all, but that is his true passion. When the trout fishing is at its peak late spring/early summer, this knothead is chasing tarpon. I can tell you that this could not happen to a better guy. He will remain modest I hope, otherwise I will have to kick him in the nuts. Congrats Pods! Great fish.


----------



## chrisnitro

way to go, that is one awesome story!!!


----------



## srj1523

*Whoa!*

Amazing fish, it happened to him, but Ill remember it forever. Respect and congratulations on the fish of a lifetime!


----------



## Redfishr

I've known that young man since he was a kid.
He's always had a big passion for big fish.
He always fishes hard....................up and down the coast.
You deserved that fish Jeremy..........A very BIG CONGRATULATIONS.
R.R.


----------



## anomaly

I hope someone will get Jeremy to post his version of the story!!!

AWESOME FISH!


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Congrats Jeremy, awesome fish .

I'm an old BOI and cut my teeth on those boards. Redfishr was there too (alot more than me) You just never know whats going to grab hold of them circle hooks when you fling one out full of bait. I've hooked several tarpon off that tee head but have always had em come unbuttoned after a few jumps. Good to hear they're still there.


----------



## Bombay

Beautiful tarpon and one proud fisherman. Let's not forget the skill needed to play a monster like that. Congrats!


----------



## fishgal76

*here's some more details*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/sports/4237944.html


----------



## T-Roy

*Way to go Cousin*

Congrat Jeremy,

That is one He!! of a Fish. I guess after that fish all the bass in the farm ponds are safe.

T-Roy


----------



## Fish Aholic

Congrats dude! I had a fish like that once, but I woke up....


----------



## RatherBFishing

Congrats Jermy!!! Its been a crazy season. Seen alots of thing being caught out there. But that silver king tops it in my book. Glad your dreams came true!


----------



## reel lax

Congrats Jeremy, awesome awesome fish.


----------



## FishKiller

*Congratulations Jeremy*

Was at the pier last and spoke w/ the lady at the register. I couldn't believe that he took only 30min to land him. A piece of scale was on display. That thing was about a good 3" in diameter. Water was in good shape w/ big rolls due to the fall moon tide, I guess.


----------



## bigmark

Did he have a hole on his mouth that looked like he had been hooked before?? I caught one like that a week or two ago wade fishing, but I let him go. Just seemed like the right thing to do. Ha. Congrats.


----------



## lure

Great job Jeremy im glad the record went to a stand-up guy like you. Now me and Jacob really have to fish hard to beat you!!!! Congrats..... Kevin Lively


----------



## lone star

Thats way cool for sure. I din't know you can keep a Tarpon. I always thought they had catch and release only on themThis of course always posed the problem of how to officiate a possible new record when one came along. Does anyone know the skinney? Thanks G.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD

Forget about one night in band camp. the pier is now taking reservations! lol


----------



## SSSharker

when i heard, i jetted out to the pier last night and all the bait shops were sold out of shad & mullet. guess it was the state record tarpon that drove everyone out to the pier. it sure had me out there haha.


----------



## Weigh Master

Jeremy, Thanks for allowing me to be a part of your history making weighin. It was a privilage to have been part of the certification process. One of the tarpons "scales" will be inshrined on my wall!! When time, please forward a copy of the paperwork to me. Lance Robinson called me to make sure "I" witnessed the weighin and verified the weight, he said he had my TDA #'s also. As a Cert. WeighMaster, it dosen't get any better than this...again, Thanks


----------



## Surffishwant2B

I moved down here 4 1/2 years ago and Jeremy was the 1st person I spoke to about surf fishing. He was always the go to guy when I had questions about rods, reels, tackle and where to fish. Thanks for the help, and wow! Thats a great fish! My son Timmy says "thats cool!" When he saw the pic. Hope to see you on the pier.....Tracy


----------



## AimlessRolling

Who'd a ever thunk a state record tarpon of all fish would be caught on the pier. Excellent job!

I'm going to find my bridge net right now!

Aimless


----------



## Redfishr

AimlessRolling said:


> Who'd a ever thunk a state record tarpon of all fish would be caught on the pier. Excellent job!
> 
> I'm going to find my bridge net right now!
> 
> Aimless


The world record Sawfish and Jewfish were caught off of the South Jetty.


----------



## SoulSurfer

*Dang! That's a Gi-Normeous Silver King!*

Nice fish dude, Congrats. Here's some more photos of the record catch!


----------



## fishinguy

Did they pull that monster up onto the pier?


----------



## anton

yea howd they get that thing on to the pier.


----------



## scm

From What I Was Told By A Reliable Source, Is That A Net Used To Lower A Boat From The Pier To The Water Was Used.


----------



## berto

wow thats a hell of a fish.. congrads...


----------



## NateTxAg

Congrats Jeremy!!! Thats amazing to hear!! I still can't believe it!!


----------



## YAKUM!!!

WOW...time to rebait.


----------



## Aggieangler

That is a great fish. All questions asked were answered in the news clips links above.

Awesome Job!


----------

